# Finish for Bog Oak?



## Skewer (Mar 2, 2015)

So I've pretty much stuck to CA so far in pen turning.  I have a blank of Bog Oak in need of finish.  I like the open pores in the wood, and i'm afraid between CA filling them in and it being pretty much black, they won't be visible afterwards. Thoughts? Suggestions? 

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 2, 2015)

I for one do not like ca on bog oak at all.  I stripped it off one pen cause it just didn't feel right.  

I've left the pores open before but I don't like that so much either.  

My method for bog oak is to use a drop of pens olus between each grit with some dust left on to fill the pores a bit.  After the last grit of paper. -usually. 800, no more finish.  Then a coat if ren wax and it looks and feels great.


----------



## MarkD (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm a CA finish guy and I do like a CA finish on IBO. I like the smooth glossy, almost black finish.  
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/irish-bog-oak-triton-121937/


----------



## jcm71 (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm with Dan here.  I've had no luck using CA on Bog Oak.  Whether that was due to my technique or a characteristic of Bog Oak is moot.   I use Pens Plus, although not between each grit as Dan does.


----------



## mark james (Mar 3, 2015)

This pen is in the _IAP Collection_, and since it's in my basement, I've been able to look and hold it. 

Ukranian Bog Oak.

I have no idea what Yaroslaw did as a finish process, but it has VERY WIDE OPEN grains, and it feels and looks awesome!!!  (My opinion only).  I suspect - no finish whatsoever.

A very rustic, "earthy" feel.  Not to "mis-label" anything... but if feel very "Masculine." :biggrin:

http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/1/2_IAP-20.jpg


----------



## triw51 (Mar 3, 2015)

I also use a CA finish but I do a LIGHT coating of BLO first.  Then apply the CA.


----------



## Skewer (Mar 3, 2015)

Dan, do those two pens have different finishes?  Are they different 'types' of bog oak?


----------



## Mintman (Mar 3, 2015)

I just made my first bog oak pen this weekend.  I'm a ca guy but i didn't want that for tge bog oak.  I put 20 coats of WTF on and let it cure for a day, then finished it off on the buffing wheel.  I got a nice shine but you can still see and feel the grain of the wood.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 3, 2015)

Skewer said:


> Dan, do those two pens have different finishes?  Are they different 'types' of bog oak?



All Irish.  It varies quite a bit in color and texture. I wish I could get more of the deep black stuff   

The bigger pen has more of the finish showing but the same stuff.


----------



## darrin1200 (Mar 4, 2015)

I just recently finished a custom pencil in Ukranian bog oak. This was made to match a custom pen that I did last year.

The pen I did was finished in multiple coats of thin and medium CA. Then it was lightly sanded back to a satin look. Client and I both wanted the protection of the CA, as well as the look and feel of the wood. It turned out not to bad, you could still see and feel a little grain. Client was happy, but I wasn't.

This time with the pencil, I only put on 3, very quick coats of thin CA, then wet sanded with the rust MM. I was much more pleased with the results. You could really still feel the grain of the wood and it had a nice satin finish. Client was also very happy.

This was a poor picture of the pencil with my cell phone. I'll see if I can find some better ones.


----------



## VotTak (Mar 4, 2015)

mark james said:


> This pen is in the _IAP Collection_, and since it's in my basement, I've been able to look and hold it.
> 
> Ukranian Bog Oak.
> 
> ...



Who is the maker of that pen? Really want to talk to him. Thanks.


----------



## yaroslaw (Mar 17, 2015)

mark james said:


> This pen is in the _IAP Collection_, and since it's in my basement, I've been able to look and hold it.
> 
> Ukranian Bog Oak.
> 
> ...



Just wanted to post same pen))

My process for all BO pens (and I do BO much more than all woods and acrylics alltogether) is the same - sanding lengthwise with soft sanding pads to OPEN PORES as much as I can, (I use SIA, but 3M also caries those, much cheaper then micromesh) with 500 and 800 grit (sometimes going to 1000 and 1500) and than aply a generous coat (sometimes, as for this pen - just soak in for a while) a walnut oil. Any polymerizing oil will do, I think.


----------



## yaroslaw (Mar 17, 2015)

VotTak said:


> mark james said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/1/2_IAP-20.jpg
> ...



It's me


----------

